# Identificar positivo y negativo



## GuillermoTA (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola !! Le voy a poner a una Partner unos parlantes atrás, tiene los cables de audio (no originales) ya pasados, y lo que quiero es identificar en esos cables cual es el positivo y el negativo, para lógicamente conectarlo al positivo y negativo respectivo del parlante, en definitiva ¿como identifico el positivo y el negativo en los cables de salida de audio de un estereo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2018)

Con un tester en Ohms o con una batería de celular y un led en serie , puedes ver la continuidad !


----------



## GuillermoTA (Ago 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con un tester en Ohms o con una batería de celular y un led en serie , puedes ver la continuidad !


Gracias !!! pero explicame por favor bien como lo hago, soy por demás aficionado !! jeje


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2018)

GuillermoTA dijo:


> Hola !! Le voy a poner a una Partner unos parlantes atrás, tiene los cables de audio (no originales) ya pasados, y lo que quiero es identificar en esos cables cual es el positivo y el negativo, para lógicamente conectarlo al positivo y negativo respectivo del parlante, en definitiva ¿como identifico el positivo y el negativo en los cables de salida de audio de un estereo?


Hola a todos , una dica es conectar una pila de 1,5V en las puntas final de lo hilo y observar lo cono del artopalante si ese movimenta para frente o para traz , para frente es lo movimento correcto , lo polo que estas conectado  a lo polo posictivo de la pila es cierto.
Si lo cono del artopalante movimenta para traz entonses la polarida estas inbertida , lo polo posictivo es lo que fue conectado a lo polo negativo de la pila.
!Suete!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola, a ver, a ver, para empezar una salida de audio NO tiene polaridad.
Sólo se toma una referencia cómo (+) y (-) para poder enfasar los parlantes y evitar atenuaciones y demás. 
Pero no existe peligro alguno en caso de conectarlos "supuestamente" al revés.


----------



## GuillermoTA (Ago 26, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, a ver, a ver, para empezar una salida de audio NO tiene polaridad.
> Sólo se toma una referencia cómo (+) y (-) para poder enfasar los parlantes y evitar atenuaciones y demás.
> Pero no existe peligro alguno en caso de conectarlos "supuestamente" al revés.


Exacto, funcionan igual conectándolos al reves, pero el sonido es distinto !


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 26, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , una dica es conectar una pila de 1,5V en las puntas final de lo hilo y observar lo cono del artopalante si ese movimenta para frente o para traz , para frente es lo movimento correcto , lo polo que estas conectado  a lo polo posictivo de la pila es cierto.
> Si lo cono del artopalante movimenta para traz entonses la polarida estas inbertida , lo polo posictivo es lo que fue conectado a lo polo negativo de la pila.
> !Suete!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 

algo asi


----------



## GuillermoTA (Ago 26, 2018)

Gracias Daniel Lopes y Nasaserna , pero no pregunto por la polaridad de los parlantes, sino lo que sería la señal de audio. Saludos !!


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 26, 2018)

hola guillermota



GuillermoTA dijo:


> Gracias Daniel Lopes y Nasaserna , pero no pregunto por la polaridad de los parlantes, sino lo que sería la señal de audio. Saludos !!



creo que casi todos los que leimos tu post, entendimos lo que entendio nuestro compañero Daniel lopes.

debes ser un poco mas claro, por ejemplo a que estereo le vas aconectar los parlantes traseros, o si lo que quieres saber es la norma dependiendo el tipo de cable,  y si lo que quieres es saber que seria la señal de audio, es rarisima tu pregunta


----------



## GuillermoTA (Ago 26, 2018)

No no, no es rarísima para nada, yo tengo los cables para conectar los parlantes, pero quien los llevó desde el estereo hasta atrás, no sé si respeto los colores de los cables al conectarlos al estereo, sólo quiero saber si hay alguna forma de descubrir cual cable vá al negativo del parlante, y cual al positivo, de raro no le veo nada. No quiero sacar el estereo para no tocar eso, menos tirar cables nuevos.


----------



## Emis (Ago 26, 2018)

Podés utilizar el oidometro, ya que cuando no suena bien está invertido un canal 

Desde ya que no se como se comprueba sin sacar el stereo, pero he logrado "adivinar" su polaridad con el oído


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2018)




----------



## Emis (Ago 26, 2018)

Algo así


----------

